# PC shuts down after 30-40 mins...



## vindance1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi friends. I have a PC with asrock H81 m - hds p1.40 motherboard, i3 4130 3.4 GHz processor and 4 GB ddr3 ram. 3 year old PC. Now motherboard is showing problem. PC automatically shuts down after 30 minutes or so and then starts only after giving break of 20 minutes or so. Also most  USB ports and audio jack are not working. Please suggest the best new motherboard that I should buy now. Also please suggest if I should do any more upgrade. PC is used for general purpose and not for gaming but I want to keep options open for future RTS games.

Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2017)

vindance1 said:


> Hi friends. I have a PC with asrock H81 m - hds p1.40 motherboard, i3 4130 3.4 GHz processor and 4 GB ddr3 ram. 3 year old PC. Now motherboard is showing problem. PC automatically shuts down after 30 minutes or so and then starts only after giving break of 20 minutes or so. Also most  USB ports and audio jack are not working. Please suggest the best new motherboard that I should buy now. Also please suggest if I should do any more upgrade. PC is used for general purpose and not for gaming but I want to keep options open for future RTS games.
> 
> Thanks


GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-B85M-D3V-A (INTEL SOCKET 1150/4TH GENERATION CORE SERIES CPU/MAX 16GB DDR3-1600MHZ MEMORY)


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-B85M-D3V-A (INTEL SOCKET 1150/4TH GENERATION CORE SERIES CPU/MAX 16GB DDR3-1600MHZ MEMORY)


Thanks so much for the response. Actually budget is not an issue, I want to get the best motherboard. Can you please suggest something better. Also could it be the issue of power supply that I am facing. Should I change that as well?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 13, 2017)

vindance1 said:


> Thanks so much for the response. Actually budget is not an issue, I want to get the best motherboard. Can you please suggest something better. Also could it be the issue of power supply that I am facing. Should I change that as well?


What is your current power supply?


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What is your current power supply?


Antec 450. But nothing else is written above it for model no... Sometimes I feel it might be duplicate


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello Friends,

My PC config is:
Intel I3 4130
MB-ASROCK H81 HDS
Antec power supply 450w

No gaming or graphics card. I am facing a problem that the PC shuts down automatically after 30 - 40 minutes and then it restarts only after 20-30 minutes and then again shuts down, every time the interval of operation reduces.

Can somebody please suggest what could be the issue and what needs to be done.

Thank you.


----------



## gta5 (Dec 14, 2017)

can you post a pic where the label is there on  PSU if you think it is local ..

is it an abrupt shutdown as if somebody pulled off power suddenly from PC  or  an automatic windows shutdown with logging off etc ?


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 14, 2017)

It is an abrupt shutdown with power loss. Also there is no label on the power related to model no. or anything. Just a small label with Antec 450W.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 14, 2017)

gta5 said:


> can you post a pic where the label is there on  PSU if you think it is local ..
> 
> is it an abrupt shutdown as if somebody pulled off power suddenly from PC  or  an automatic windows shutdown with logging off etc ?


It is an abrupt shutdown with power loss. Also there is no label on the power related to model no. or anything. Just a small label with Antec 450W.


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2017)

Did you check the temperature of your PC? It might be because of overheating or your PSU is starting to die.


----------



## patkim (Dec 14, 2017)

vindance1 said:


> the PC shuts down automatically after 30 - 40 minutes and then it restarts only after 20-30 minutes


-what do you mean by it restarts only after 20-30 minutes? Do you mean to say that you press the power button for 20-30 mins but nothing happens?
Likely components that may be causing this is faulty mobo and SMPS (PSU)
Some short of mobo with cabinet metal contact somewhere near screw might even cause this

Also using a suitable app monitor the CPU temperature and let us know if it's in limits

Does it happen randomly or when you are using some CPU intensive tasks like too many apps open, playing some games, ripping DVDs etc or does it happen even during very general purpose computing like just a browser window and may be some office file is open?

One somewhat complex task is to remove cabinet and run a bare PC with just SMPS, Mobo CPU, just one RAM stick  and keyboard/mouse and observe the behavior if it repeats, also examine if the behavior repeats when you run a live linux os off USB

If you can get a SMPS from friend or from a local computer shop if you know someone there, try replacing that first and check.

Try connecting the system to another Mains point if possible.

When you press power button, does the system show a momentary life like fan spins for fraction of a sec and shut off?

Try paperclip test on SMPS (Google for more) and check if it runs. If you have a multimeter, measure the voltages. Don't keep it running like that for a long though.

When its basic PC just short the front panel pins where Power Switch connects to mobo to start it.  Short it for extended period of 3 - 4 seconds and see if it makes any difference


----------



## gta5 (Dec 14, 2017)

vindance1 said:


> It is an abrupt shutdown with power loss. Also there is no label on the power related to model no. or anything. Just a small label with Antec 450W.



it appears to be a local PSU , the easiest way to confirm is to grab any other PSU  and check with that .. if the issue still persists it is motherboard most likely


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 14, 2017)

patkim said:


> -what do you mean by it restarts only after 20-30 minutes? Do you mean to say that you press the power button for 20-30 mins but nothing happens?
> Likely components that may be causing this is faulty mobo and SMPS (PSU)
> Some short of mobo with cabinet metal contact somewhere near screw might even cause this
> 
> ...



Wow. so many suggestions. Actually I am a novice and cant try so many things.

The PC goes off automatically. I dont have to press the power button. It just dies without windows shutdown. This happens just after using the PC for 30-40 mins and that too for just watching movie or even if the PC is idle. Then again wait for 30 minutes or so before it can restart. Upon immediately pressing the power button after auto kill, nothing happens.

I dont have any graphics card and the RAM stick is also only 1 x 4gb. I dont have access to any spare part and hence whatever I try I will have to purchase it.

Also front 2 x USB ports are not responding and audio jack stops working even if the audio wire of the speaker is just touched. Then it has to be reinserted and tried multiple times before it works.

Should I just go ahead and replace both MB and SMPS ? I which case please suggest the best in class for both. Budget is not an issue...

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2017)

I think there might be a grounding issue in your home and/or PC cabinet. Try using the mobo's box as a test bench and run it for one hour.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 14, 2017)

So the PSU doesn't have a proper label? Maybe it's installed in the wrong way with the actual label hidden on the opposite side?


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2017)

vindance1 said:


> It is an abrupt shutdown with power loss. Also there is no label on the power related to model no. or anything. Just a small label with Antec 450W.





chimera201 said:


> So the PSU doesn't have a proper label? Maybe it's installed in the wrong way with the actual label hidden on the opposite side?


.


----------



## patkim (Dec 14, 2017)

If you are not familiar with PC assembly then just take it to a nearby computer shop. The person shall may be charge you 100-200 Rs and nail down what component is faulty after a few tests. So that you can then decide what best alternatives to buy.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 15, 2017)

Change the psu first and check if the problem persists-it might be on its last legs and hence providing sub-optimal voltage across all rails to the motherboard,thereby causing it to malfunction.

Even if the psu is ok i'd still suggest changing it as it appears to be a counterfeit unit and so its reliability is questionable.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi. I took the following picture. I have removed the HDD and dvd. Still when I switch on the power the fan of the CPU runs for 10 minutes or so then goes off. Then again I press the power switch and it runs for not more than a minute then again goes off... What do you guys think. Maybe the power supply is gone bust. Worked for 4 years...

If I have to change should I go for corsair rmx 750 or seasonic 550w... Budget not an issue. Just want the most sturdy one. There is power fluctuations in my house. I have a stabiliser but still. Please suggest the best PSU, maybe seasonic snow silent or something...

Also should I replace the MB? Front USB ports and both audio jack is not working.

Also I think I should get 1 more 4 GB ram stick. I have 1x4gb Kingston 1600 ddr3 hyperx blue. Which one should I get...



Spoiler: Images


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi. I took the following picture. I have removed the HDD and dvd. Still when I switch on the power the fan of the CPU runs for 10 minutes or so then goes off. Then again I press the power switch and it runs for not more than a minute then again goes off... What do you guys think. Maybe the power supply is gone bust. Worked for 4 years...

If I have to change should I go for corsair rmx 750 or seasonic 550w... Budget not an issue. Just want the most sturdy one. There is power fluctuations in my house. I have a stabiliser but still. Please suggest the best PSU, maybe seasonic snow silent or something...

Also should I replace the MB? Front USB ports and both audio jack is not working.

Also I think I should get 1 more 4 GB ram stick. I have 1x4gb Kingston 1600 ddr3 hyperx blue. Which one should I get...



*geek.digit.in/community/attachments/img_20171217_093806-jpg.17171/


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 17, 2017)

So it looks like the PSU came with the cabinet and its model no is GPB450P. The case is a cheap one hence the front ports aren't working after 4 years.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 17, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> So it looks like the PSU came with the cabinet and its model no is GPB450P. The case is a cheap one hence the front ports aren't working after 4 years.


Actually the case and PSU were purchased separately. PSU is antec 450 w and cabinet is also from Antec. 

Still, please suggest on my requirements...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2017)

Since budget is not an issue OP can go with completely new i3 system.
Budget -29.2k

Intel Pentium G4560 -6000,
MSI B250M-Pro-VDH -6500,
Corsair Value Select 8GB 2400Mhz DDR -6400,
Seasonic S12II 520w -5700,
Antec P8 Tempered Glass Panel Cabinet -4600.
Total -29,200.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 17, 2017)

vindance1 said:


> Actually the case and PSU were purchased separately. PSU is antec 450 w and cabinet is also from Antec.
> 
> Still, please suggest on my requirements...



lol where did you get that PSU separately? It definitely looks like an OEM PSU that comes with the cabinet. And what's the cabinet model? How much did it cost the case and PSU? Do all the mobo back-end ports work fine?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Since budget is not an issue *OP can go with completely new i3 system.
> Budget -29.2k
> 
> Intel Pentium G4560 -6000,
> ...



Why stop at 30k?

OP first needs to get a proper hardware checkup from nearby "service center" and then if a new system is needed, he can post a query thread here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2017)

It may even be dried up processor thermal paste,like suggested above take it to a repair shop first.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 18, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> lol where did you get that PSU separately? It definitely looks like an OEM PSU that comes with the cabinet. And what's the cabinet model? How much did it cost the case and PSU? Do all the mobo back-end ports work fine?



I got the PSU and case separately from Nehru Place Delhi 4 years back. I think I might have got cheated as the PSU came in plastic bag and not in proper cardboard box.

PSU: Antec power supply 450w Rs. 1900
Cabinet: Antec X1 cabinet Rs. 2150

All the back ports of MB are working fine except audio jack.

I live in a remote city and there are no PC repair shops (yes there are still places like this...). So I will have to do with limited knowledge I have, and purchase online.
Request you to please suggest on:
1. Buying a new PSU (best that I should get)
2. Should I change the MB? If yes then which one?
3. Should I get another RAM stick (I have 1x4 GB DDR3 1600 Kingston hyperx blue)

Thank you.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Since budget is not an issue OP can go with completely new i3 system.
> Budget -29.2k
> 
> Intel Pentium G4560 -6000,
> ...



Thank you so much for the suggestion, but I dont really need a new system. I dont want to waste the components I already have.

Request you to please suggest on:
1. Buying a new PSU (best that I should get)
2. Should I change the MB? If yes then which one?
3. Should I get another RAM stick (I have 1x4 GB DDR3 1600 Kingston hyperx blue)

Thank you.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 18, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It may even be dried up processor thermal paste,like suggested above take it to a repair shop first.


I agree. A friend of mine had a similar issue after a little more than 2 years of using the PC. Turned out - he just had to apply fresh thermal paste.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2017)

vindance1 said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestion, but I dont really need a new system. I dont want to waste the components I already have.
> 
> Request you to please suggest on:
> 1. Buying a new PSU (best that I should get)
> ...


See my previous post,instead of spending & experimenting with thousands of rupees just buy a cpu thermal paste for few hundred rupees & try that first(watch youtube on how to apply cpu thermal paste).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 18, 2017)

^ Don't buy the cheapo ones for 30-50 Rs. Get Noctua NT-H1 or Deepcool Z5. These could last you for 5-10 applications easily.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 19, 2017)

Try arctic silver 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 19, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> Try arctic silver 5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is metallic TIM and hence could be electrically conductive. If OP makes a mistake and if some of it falls on any connections on mobo, it may well short them and kill the mobo.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2017)

The PSU is from antec ( CWT probably the OEM ) but it's  not of very high quality. Also there's  just too much dust everywhere.

Suggest you to remove the everything and clean the motherboad properly, reapply thermal paste.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2017)

Cooler Master - MasterGel Pro is also a good option.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2017)

Buy Online | Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound | in India


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2017)

^^ OMG! Prime abgb is selling 100g tube at a throwaway price  Look at the bottom for weight.

At the same time it's listed on Amazon at Rs. 1,025.00 - I wonder what the hell amazon india guys are thinking ?!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 25, 2017)

topgear said:


> ^^ OMG! Prime abgb is selling 100g tube at a throwaway price  Look at the bottom for weight.
> 
> At the same time it's listed on Amazon at Rs. 1,025.00 - I wonder what the hell amazon india guys are thinking ?!!


The volume is 1.4 ml.
Total weight of package is 100g I think.


----------



## vindance1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Just purchased:

Corsair RMX 750 power supply @ Rs. 9379
Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound @ Rs. 345

from prime abgb.

Will update when the product arrives and I repair the PC. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## gta5 (Dec 25, 2017)

Congrats  .. RM750x  is overkill though..


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2017)

But the 10 years warranty and using of good quality components worth it every penny I think and that's why even I settled for RMx.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2017)

I think he meant even a RM650x would have suffice.


----------



## gta5 (Dec 26, 2017)

^ yeah


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello Friends,

Here is the update. I replaced the PSU (Corsair RMX 750) and reapplied thermal paste (Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound ).
However the problem is still exactly the same:

PC starts and runs for 4-5 minutes. Then the power simply goes off.
Upon pressing the power button again, it runs for 1-2 minutes and then goes off again....

What to do now? I know its not a voltage or earthing problem as I have stabilizer installed in the mains of my house and this PC used to run just fine for 4-5 years. Facing problem from past 1 month or so.

Please suggest....


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello Friends,

Here is the update. I replaced the PSU (Corsair RMX 750) and reapplied thermal paste (Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound ).
However the problem is still exactly the same:

PC starts and runs for 4-5 minutes. Then the power simply goes off. 
Upon pressing the power button again, it runs for 1-2 minutes and then goes off again....

What to do now? I know its not a voltage or earthing problem as I have stabilizer installed in the mains of my house and this PC used to run just fine for 4-5 years. Facing problem from past 1 month or so.

Please suggest....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 1, 2018)

Maybe psu problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2018)

Your mobo may have gone bad,in my experience even a high end premium mobo can not be relied upon after standard warranty duration of 3 years let alone a budget brand/model like Asrock.


----------



## gta5 (Jan 1, 2018)

yeah  probably failing capacitors on motherboard .. you can get your mobo repaired locally  or else sell the current components  and assemble new rig


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 1, 2018)

It could be the case as well. Front ports and power buttons of cheap cases usually malfunction after a few years. Also top mounting a heavy RM750x PSU isn't great.


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Ok. I understand that I have to buy a new LGA 1150 MB and preferably a new case.

Please provide an online link to buy the above components. Budget no issue but the components should be damn sturdy. Its very difficult for me to manage without a PC and replacing components....

Thank you so much for all your support...


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Jan 1, 2018)

Are u Using UPS or not ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2018)

vindance1 said:


> Ok. I understand that I have to buy a new *LGA 1150 MB* and preferably a *new case*.
> 
> Please provide an *online links* to buy the above components. Budget no issue but the components should be damn sturdy. Its very difficult for me to manage without a PC and replacing components....
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support...


Motherboard:Gigabyte B85M-D3H
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00D1A5OR...32b-5dca-a41d-3d052471bc98&pf_rd_i=1375385031
Cabinet:Corsair Carbide Series 100R *www.amazon.in/dp/B00RORBQNW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_8gPsAbGNTVE4G

If budget is not a problem then go with this Processor instead.
Link:Intel Core i5-4590 Processor,6M Cache, 3.30 GHz, 1150 Socket, 4th Gen processor | eBay


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2018)

@bssunilreddy I think you posted wrong link because Cooler Master Force 500 is a 2013 model with top mounted psu position.

@vindance1 what is your budget for cabinet,depending on that only you would get good suggestions.e.g.minimum recommended budget build cabinet is around 3k for Antec GX200 or Corsair Carbide Spec-01.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2018)

I had posted the corrected link.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 2, 2018)

ULTRON 17 said:


> Are u Using UPS or not ?


Not using ups. No power cuts.


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 2, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Motherboard:Gigabyte B85M-D3H
> *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00D1A5OR...32b-5dca-a41d-3d052471bc98&pf_rd_i=1375385031
> Cabinet:Corsair Carbide Series 100R *www.amazon.in/dp/B00RORBQNW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_8gPsAbGNTVE4G
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the suggestion. Also I already have processor and ram. Need only mb.

1 simple question. I am using just basic features in my PC. No gaming. I am concerned only about durability of the mb. So should I get b85 d3h or go for just h81 ms. There is also a b85m d3v.


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> @bssunilreddy I think you posted wrong link because Cooler Master Force 500 is a 2013 model with top mounted psu position.
> 
> @vindance1 what is your budget for cabinet,depending on that only you would get good suggestions.e.g.minimum recommended budget build cabinet is around 3k for Antec GX200 or Corsair Carbide Spec-01.


Budget for cabinet is around 5k. Focus is on just durability. Not concerned about features or looks... If I get a sturdy cabinet cheaper, then even better...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/Corsair-CC-9011052-WW-Carbide-SPEC-03-Mid-Tower/dp/B00J63LFTW/ref=sr_1_20?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1514879580&sr=1-20&refinements=p_36:280000-500000,p_89:Corsair|Antec|Cooler+Master
Do note that max supported cpu cooler height is 157mm which means you won't be able to fit most recommended aftermarket cpu air coolers if you decide to get one later but if you have no plan of overclocking in future then stock cooler(the one that comes with processor) is good enough.

*www.amazon.in/Antec-GX900-Computer-Case/dp/B00G63Z3AC/ref=sr_1_22?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1514879580&sr=1-22&refinements=p_36:280000-500000,p_89:Corsair|Antec|Cooler+Master
This one has max supported cooler height of 170mm.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2018)

vindance1 said:


> Not using ups. No power cuts.


Still no harm in trying ups,just because there is no power cut it doesn't mean power from mains is not responsible.Even small fluctuations in power from mains(not even visible to eye in form of dimming of lights etc) may result in pc shutdown.Also just for your information regular voltage stabilizer is not sensitive enough for PC.Even if UPS is not the issue now,there is no harm in getting one.


----------



## gta5 (Jan 3, 2018)

^ that usually happens with cheap PSUs with limited 200v-240v input range , with low hold up time or bad primary cap ,

but AFAIK highly unlikely to happen with RM 750X  though , ..

it supports wide input range from 100v-240v , so voltage anywhere in that range it should keep on working without tripping PC ,

and the hold up time with this 750 watt PSU is going to be very long with only around 100 watt max load of this current PC and even more if it's just idling......  he could probably switch off and on Main AC switch very rapidly manually and PC may still not restart/shutdown.. so minor fluctuations  are highly unlikely to make this PC shutdown or restart as long as it is above 100v

also it would be good if both the topics are merged to maintain continuity and avoid scattering of replies in different threads


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 5, 2018)

gta5 said:


> ^ that usually happens with cheap PSUs with limited 200v-240v input range , with low hold up time or bad primary cap ,
> 
> but AFAIK highly unlikely to happen with RM 750X  though , ..
> 
> ...


Duly noted sir.  I have also ordered a new Gigabyte Motherboard which will arrive next week. Will keep you guys updated about the progress I make.

This community is really helpful for novice like me.... Thank you guys.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2018)

Please stop buying stuff before knowing the exact problem. People here are saying buy this, buy that. What you should actually do is check with someone else's motherboard or PSU. This might seem difficult but blindly buying stuff without knowing the issue is the biggest mistake you will ever make.

First try running your PC with a motherboard from a friend, or go to service center and request them to do it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> First try running your PC with a motherboard from a friend, or *go to service center and request them to do it*.


I recommended that 3 weeks ago 
PC shuts down after 30-40 mins...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2018)

Man he spent 10k on a PSU, even though the PSU WASNT the issue. Someone should have warned OP regarding this. 10 years warranty is fine, but a component that isnt going to be used to its full potential, is not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Man he spent 10k on a PSU, even though the PSU WASNT the issue. Someone should have warned OP regarding this. 10 years warranty is fine, but a component that isnt going to be used to its full potential, is not.



Why so serious?It is not your money.It is not like @op is wasting money on useless items,maybe PSU wasn't the issue but that doesn't mean one should not buy a good 10k psu after 4-5 years(@op's system is this much old) if one has the money.As for not using a component to its full potential,again *people who have money don't buy Ferrari to drive it like Michael Schumacher at 300Kmph.*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why so serious?It is not your money.It is not like @op is wasting money on useless items,maybe PSU wasn't the issue but that doesn't mean one should not buy a good 10k psu after 4-5 years(@op's system is this much old) if one has the money.As for not using a component to its full potential,again *people who have money don't buy Ferrari to drive it like Michael Schumacher at 300Kmph.*



Hey your PSU looks old, upgrading to a better PSU would be great in the long run.
VS
Hey your problem seems to be the PSU. Get a new PSU and your problem will be fixed.

Do you notice the difference? Its entirely possible the motherboard is not an issue as well. Are you going to say next - Hey the motherboard may not be an issue but that doesnt mean one shouldnt buy a good 10k motherboard after 4-5 years if one has the money.

@OP
First find out the exact problem OP, then buy what you need to. Dont blind purchase based on forum advice.

Obviously its your money, and you have a right to do what you desire.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey your PSU looks old, upgrading to a better PSU would be great in the long run.
> VS
> Hey your problem seems to be the PSU. Get a new PSU and your problem will be fixed.
> 
> ...


*There is something called "worth it or not". It is easy to give suggestions when you are not the one following it.You say "check everything" but do you also know whether it is "worth it" for @op to "check everything".*


vindance1 said:


> *I live in a remote city and there are no PC repair shops (yes there are still places like this...). So I will have to do with limited knowledge I have, and purchase online.*
> Thank you.


Now it may be the case that @op has to make a trip by public transport/pvt vehicle to another city altogether resulting in spending of both time & money which he may not be able to afford then would you still suggest him to "find out exact problem" by carrying his system to a place dozens of km away with multiple trips & spending hours in transit+waiting for results not to mention all this for a 4-5 years old system.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 7, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey your PSU looks old, upgrading to a better PSU would be great in the long run.
> VS
> Hey your problem seems to be the PSU. Get a new PSU and your problem will be fixed.
> 
> ...


This is hilarious lol.
I am not sure what was going in OP's head but looks like one or two people who commented in this thread had nothing! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dear friends,

Wow it seems a debate is on..... Anyways I thank all of you for your suggestions and support. I repaired my PC yesterday and now it is working fine..

Now I believe I owe some answers to you all.

I had to purchase following components to get the job done.

PSU corsair's rmx 750 - Maybe my old PSU Antec 450 was fine, but I posted picture of it in forum and it turned out to be an OEM (don't know what that means..). I don't regret changing it because I plan to change my system after 4-5 years and want to reuse this component.

Gigabyte MB H81 m rs. 3780. This was the actual problem. I didn't spend much on this for above mentioned reason.

Actually it is very difficult for me to take my system for repair. I work 6 days a week 9 to 7 and Sunday many family obligations. It is much convenient to repair myself and trust me cheaper too...

My money is hard earned and I spent days before finalizing the products and purchase from correct and cheapest online option....

This forum is a boon for novice like me. Thanks to all.


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 7, 2018)

1 more update... I accidentally broke the clips of CPU fan that attaches it to MB. So I cut all the 4 clips altogether with hexa blade and tightend it with 4 screws instead. I am impatient as well.....

I know all you guys will laugh at it. 

Thank you all once again and belated Happy new year.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2018)

vindance1 said:


> 1 more update... I accidentally *broke the clips of CPU fan that attaches it to MB. So I cut all the 4 clips altogether with hexa blade and tightend it with 4 screws instead*. I am impatient as well.....
> 
> I know all you guys will laugh at it.
> 
> Thank you all once again and belated Happy new year.



Interested to see this "thing" - mind sharing a pic or two if you get the time to do so ?


----------



## Visualmedia (May 16, 2018)

I would like to suggest you purchase the best motherboard of 2018 i.e.  Z370 Aorus. It is mainly for gaming purpose. Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2018)

Visualmedia said:


> I would like to suggest you purchase the best motherboard of 2018 i.e.  Z370 Aorus. It is mainly for gaming purpose. Thanks.


And how exactly would this solve his problem?


----------

